# Northwest FL Cobia



## timseketa (Jul 18, 2012)

They are starting to roll I'm now. Should probably be in full swing in the next week or two.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Do they move in close to shore and structure in May? See them here (OBX) in the surf early June, and close in around the inlets. Throwing big jigs/flies when they find them.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Some cobia stick around and are "locals" while others migrate. Old timers say its about time when the dogwoods bloom.


----------

